# hay feeders



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

At 4.5 months we start sorting our calves in to bigger groups 12 to 18 in big pens. Like to free choice hay in rounds or 3x3,s. I never could find the right feeder for hay .A ring or line of slant bars they either can crawl threw or if you make the slots real small they cannot reach much you are always in forking it towards the bars. Maybe little animals and big bales don't mix? .


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Maybe one of those elevated feeders they use for free choice hay for horses or alpacas.


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

I have a feeder at my place it's a buddy of mine who rases sheep. The feeder brand is sydell. The outside panels stay fixed and both sides slide to the center as they eat. Like I said it's a sheep feeder but I have some 5wts utilizing it now and it's working really good. It's made it's made for rounds it's 6'x6' but I feed big squares and it works fine. I just hold the bale a little higher and cut right in the center and ends fall in then I dump the center on top. It's definitely not a cow feeder but so far for young stock it's working pretty good to the point I'll probably buy one myself.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

We use j and l haysaver feeders. They work great, you will find almost no hay waste. We have 3 normal size ones and one calf size. It's bars are closer together and lower to the ground. They can't climb in abd can still reach the hay. They are not cheap, but neither is wasted qaulity hay.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

When we cow calved we made a few feeders built off the ground. Kept calves out but were low enough to get at the hay. We don't have them anymore. When we get feeders in now, we keep the rings out of the pen, and hand feed hay out of mow in the barn hay bunks


----------



## Eastfreo (Aug 15, 2017)

We bought a Hustler X5000 this year to help with a crisis situation. For the first time in 49 years we needed to buy hay due to the worst season ever (and some mismanagement from people working for my aging parents).

When we did the sums we realised we needed about $80k worth of hay to tide us over. When I worked out the wastage from our traditional rolling the bales out on the ground to using a feeder I could see we would pay for the machine this year alone a couple of times over.

Anyway, over the past four months we have feed a heap of hay out with this machine and I love it. So little hay left sitting on the ground now compared to before. Even our workman, who was really resistant, is now a convert.

I know this is probably different to your situation but thought I would share.


----------

